# Fox Soccer Plus (channel 406)



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if DISH has any plans to launch FOX Soccer Plus in HD, or is it available already? It seems strange to have this service only showing in SD, while FOX Soccer Channel, a lower tiered service, is in HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> Does anyone know if DISH has any plans to launch FOX Soccer Plus in HD, or is it available already? It seems strange to have this service only showing in SD, while FOX Soccer Channel, a lower tiered service, is in HD.


Right now the only Carrier for Fox Soccer Plus(Old Setanta) in HD is Time Warner, and they only have it a few markets. 
When FSC + goes HD, I will pay for it, but until, then its just a wish item, and will only added here and there, for rugby champions ships I can't see anywere else.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Does anyone know if DISH has any plans to launch FOX Soccer Plus in HD, or is it available already? It seems strange to have this service only showing in SD, while FOX Soccer Channel, a lower tiered service, is in HD.


I have no idea.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Right now the only Carrier for Fox Soccer Plus(Old Setanta) in HD is Time Warner, and they only have it a few markets.
> When FSC + goes HD, I will pay for it, but until, then its just a wish item, and will only added here and there, for rugby champions ships I can't see anywere else.


Thanks. I could not find the latest information on the HD status. It is hoped that DISH adds the HD feed in time for the Tri Nations.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I just added this channel today, want to see some CL matches that are not on FSC. I asked the CS rep who processed the order about HD and he said that technically this is not an HD channel but if the games are broadcasted in HD from the source, I will be seeing them in HD... :grin:
!rolling!rolling

Maybe it's true...
:dozey:


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

renpar61 said:


> I just added this channel today, want to see some CL matches that are not on FSC. I asked the CS rep who processed the order about HD and he said that technically this is not an HD channel but if the games are broadcasted in HD from the source, I will be seeing them in HD... :grin:
> !rolling!rolling
> 
> Maybe it's true...
> :dozey:


What you were told is BS


----------

